
Ask HN: Brief podcasts for developers - aviaryan
I find that all good podcasts like &quot;Software Engineering Daily&quot;, &quot;The Changelog&quot;, &quot;TWiT&quot; etc are about 60 minutes long.
Are there any good podcasts that have smaller episodes (2-20 mins) ?
======
csixty4
Yeah, if I can ever get back to recording mine. I did one 5 minute episode and
a second with a cat meowing in the background for the last minute so I never
released it.

Maybe the holidays are a good chance to re-launch it.

Anyway, there's definitely a niche for a 5 minute podcast people can listen to
between meetings or when they duck out for coffee. Unfortunately, I don't know
any to recommend.

------
tedyoung
There's Developer Tea: [https://developertea.com/](https://developertea.com/)
that's 5-15 minutes long for each podcast.

Are there any specific topics you're looking for? Software development or
open-source in general, or something specific?

~~~
csixty4
Developer Tea looks exactly like what I want to do with The Holistic
Developer. Awesome!

~~~
aviaryan
I also liked Developer Tea, very near to what I wanted. Will be waiting for
yours.

